# Gorgeous or ugly guitar amp land



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

Inspiring myself of a thread in a french forum....

Post here the most gorgeous guitar amps you have ever seen 

Or

Post here the most horrible guitar amps you have ever seen 

Just be sure to mention gorgeous or horrible before the pictures.... 



Gorgeous 







Horrible


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome!
















UGLY


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome and ugly!


----------



## skolpatrol (Aug 7, 2009)

My custom head, but I'm biased


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 7, 2009)

Patrick you seem to dwell a lot on looks my man. Sometimes in the world of gear/guitars you just can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Patrick you seem to dwell a lot on looks my man. Sometimes in the world of gear/guitars you just can't judge a book by its cover.



Very true but thats not the idea  and also many guys in here buy instruments because of the looks, there are enough comment in threads about ''i dont like the headstock'' ''i dont like this, i dont like that'' ''that design is terrible, would have been better to do this to do that'' 

So its always nice to see what guys have to say about existing designs, thats the idea of the thread.... 

An ugly design does not sell even if what you mention is completely true....

You bought your ibanez cause its serioussly incredibly gorgeous, if it would have a cheap black painting on it with flaws you probably would have not bought it....


----------



## Korngod (Aug 7, 2009)

im not the biggest fan of the vintage look.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

Korngod said:


> im not the biggest fan of the vintage look.



 neither me, I prefer modern looks


----------



## yingmin (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Concerto412 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous......








When the 'vintage' look is done well, I must admit I'm a fan.

Just Awful..........


----------



## TMM (Aug 7, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Patrick you seem to dwell a lot on looks my man. Sometimes in the world of gear/guitars you just can't judge a book by its cover.



Nothing wrong with that... I buy amps based on sound, and then alter them after the fact if they look ugly. For example, I removed the horrendous faceplate of all 3 Triple-X's I've owned.


----------



## yacker (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous:
























Ugly

I like to call this one the amazing sounding lunch box.

















I could probably do this all day. But I think the ugliest have come from Patrick so far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 7, 2009)

Huf, you have an eye for finding the most horrific looking guitars and amplifiers known to man 

my contribution:






I also like the Mesa Stilleto White Snakeskin but I can't find a good enough pic anywhere


----------



## yacker (Aug 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Huf, you have an eye for finding the most horrific looking guitars and amplifiers known to man



He really does.


Also, what's funny, is if you do a google image search of "ugly guitar amp" Blackheart amps pop up all over the place.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

yacker said:


> Gorgeous:



man this amp is gorgeous


----------



## MFB (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

yacker said:


> He really does.
> 
> 
> Also, what's funny, is if you do a google image search of "ugly guitar amp" Blackheart amps pop up all over the place.



or a garage door


----------



## yacker (Aug 7, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA, holy crap, I totally overlooked that one because I just thought it was a Fender practice combo.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think this thread is going to be nearly as interesting overall as the ugly guitar thread. After all, a large part of what makes the guitars in the ugly guitar thread so terrible is usually their shape. Amps have a much more standard shape, and it's hard to make an amp as dreadful cosmetically as a guitar.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I don't think this thread is going to be nearly as interesting overall as the ugly guitar thread. After all, a large part of what makes the guitars in the ugly guitar thread so terrible is usually their shape. Amps have a much more standard shape, and it's hard to make an amp as dreadful cosmetically as a guitar.



^^ really?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

2 shots in one, ugly amp and guitar


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

I knew this thread had potential 



I replace horrible by


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 7, 2009)

yacker said:


>


 
Nicest amp I've ever seen.


----------



## yacker (Aug 7, 2009)

I concede complete and utter defeat on the ugly amps side of this thread.


On the flip side Mesa sure knows how to make their custom shop amps look pretty don't they?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 7, 2009)

Supposedly a guitar amp


----------



## yingmin (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^^ really?


Honestly, I think the first one looks kind of nice, in a 60s retro kind of way. Besides that, the split cab design probably has some interesting potential, even if that particular amp probably doesn't make the most of it. As for the rest, well, they still look more or less like what you'd expect an amp to look like. Sure, some of these are pretty ugly, but there's nothing approaching the level of hideousness of many of the guitars in the other thread.


hufschmid said:


>


That's a car stereo subwoofer, you cheater.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Supposedly a guitar amp












http://news.harmony-central.com/Product-news/Hottie-Amps-Custom-GT.html


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

We need some more Mesa beauties in this thread....


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ wow those are gorgeous 

































distressed amp.....


----------



## Doomcreeper (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous but it looks better in person.
http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/ikebe/img10291356481.jpeg


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## yacker (Aug 7, 2009)

That last one reminded me of how much I always thought SWR amps looked like washing machines.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

yacker said:


> like washing machines.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

Always found these ugly-


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

^^

 look who is talking, mister bean 

But thats your style sir


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


 
Maybe i'm crazy, but when you guys look at this amp ^^^
do you see a fat chick's ass in a thong??


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Maybe i'm crazy, but when you guys look at this amp ^^^
> do you see a fat chick's ass in a thong??



dude your right


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Aug 7, 2009)

I think someone on here mentioned vero amps in another thread:

Tube amplifiers for guitars  

Man, I love Art Nouveau-type furniture, etc.



s_k_mullins said:


> Maybe i'm crazy, but when you guys look at this amp ^^^
> do you see a fat chick's ass in a thong??



 I saw it too!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^^
> 
> look who is talking, mister bean
> 
> But thats your style sir


Mr Bean is extremely handsome, apologise at once sir!


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Mr Bean is extremely handsome, apologise at once sir!



are you going to start a churchill shoes thread?


----------



## ccc187307 (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


 
This looks like someone bent a fat lady over it and gave her the business.



s_k_mullins said:


> Maybe i'm crazy, but when you guys look at this amp ^^^
> do you see a fat chick's ass in a thong??


 
You're not crazy, you beat me to it!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> are you going to start a churchill shoes thread?


It's not a bad idea, now you mention it


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Aug 7, 2009)

> Maybe i'm crazy, but when you guys look at this amp ^^^
> do you see a fat chick's ass in a thong??



 I'd buy one then *only* play songs about railing big chicks though it: 'Whole Lotta Rosie', 'Fat Bottom Girls', 'Baby Got Back', 'Queen B', etc.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 7, 2009)

I gotta say, i'm surprised no-one has put the Diezel stuff in as beautiful yet  I think so far as classy, modern design goes, they got it damn perfect 










It just looks so very _clean_!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Either one..you decide which category.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 7, 2009)

^ I like it  Looks awesome man


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I like it  Looks awesome man



Thank you. I'd fuck it


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'd fuck it



Me too. Send it to me.


----------



## thebhef (Aug 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Me too. Send it to me.



Sloppy seconds 



also:




is kind of ugly.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 8, 2009)

^ It looks like a mangled Marshall


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 8, 2009)

i love the Fucking Fucker!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2009)

Boost a Fucking Fucker with a Scrotum Smasher using a Wangcaster guitar. 



Then I think ManOWar might kidnap you....


----------



## victor5464 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has posted this...








gorgeous IMO


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 8, 2009)

This is from a local amp builder in here, not famous for his designs. This one's a MkIV replica, albeit ugly as very ugly thing. I've been told his amps rocks, though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Boost a Fucking Fucker with a Scrotum Smasher using a Wangcaster guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think ManOWar might kidnap you....





Bow...


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 8, 2009)

I love this pic









Not so bad to look at but disgusting in sound...


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 8, 2009)

dont judge a book by its cover 










the coconut amp!!!!






the horn amp!


----------



## thedonutman (Aug 8, 2009)

Nuno's amp looks like something NASA would have.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently sold one of those Silvertone Amp-In-A-Case s.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 8, 2009)

thedonutman said:


> Nuno's amp looks like something NASA would have.



I dig it.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Rotatous (Aug 8, 2009)

^Ha! That last one looks like a fucking kids toy or something!


----------



## thebhef (Aug 8, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> ^Ha! That last one looks like a fucking kids toy or something!



It is, Tiger Electronics makes really crappy disposable children's electronics.


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



That looks like it's straight out of a Fallout game. 



In which case, it becomes incredibly awesome.

And for the hideous category.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 9, 2009)

Beatutiful

Fortin 6 Channel all tube head 






Granger Lead Overdrive 100

I don't know, i haven't seen much plexiglass-for-front grill amps (Marshall Plexis don't even have grills)







ENGL Invader 100






Carvin V3











Uberschall for it's simplicity beaut 







Framus Cobra






Blackstar HT-5, It's sooooo cute ...but it bites like a freaking shark






*

UGLY*


 funny thing about that photo is that when i was looking at google, i though it was two dutch like houses...but when i realized i wtf'd and pressed back..freaking ugly amps








Idk but the Box...Vox look gives my eyes AIDS 





Oldschool Radio...i mean...silvertone amp 







Another Silvertone










Peavey Church amp










Some idkrandom Randall Amp






Ampeq thing






















A crate amp (how weird)








Fargen jw-40 






Fender Metalhead 






Sorry guys...The fucking fucker  i can't play kindergarden looking stuff 







/thread i guess?  i know... i posted too much, but hell it's 5AM and i'm bored so yeah ...


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Bekanor (Aug 9, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> O
> 
> 
> A very good friend of mine owns one of those old Metaltronix heads. It's fucking L O U D but sound like a steaming pile of crap. He's had it looked at and gone through by a really good tech too, to no positive result though. These make the BLS "berserker" guys go absolutely batshit crazy too, they'll pay good money for those pieces of shit.



At least they match their looks.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

the smokey amps


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

the shoe amp


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have this really old Heathkit amp in my basement thats really ugly. I need to take a few pics of it!


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> the shoe amp



I bet that has 8 preamp tubes and a 10 6l6 power tubes power section


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 9, 2009)

i love vox. classy.


----------



## Harry (Aug 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Very true but thats not the idea  and also many guys in here buy instruments because of the looks, there are enough comment in threads about ''i dont like the headstock'' ''i dont like this, i dont like that'' ''that design is terrible, would have been better to do this to do that''
> 
> So its always nice to see what guys have to say about existing designs, thats the idea of the thread....
> 
> ...



Wow, a Teisco amp. I actually know a guy in real life that owns one, not that same amp you posted mind you. It actually sounds really cool, very unique tonal flavor (not for metal obviously, but for more classic styles of playing).


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Kirk's a bellend but I totally love the flamed maple amp + cabinet...


----------



## Senensis (Aug 9, 2009)

You decide  I find it funny :


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

I got better 

shit it actually sounds pretty cool


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

Now I want one! 

http://www.cactustubeamps.com/homepage.htm


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 9, 2009)

"water proof" *facepalm*

Patrick, I'd post that pic as a NSFW link If I were you, before a mod slaps your wrist.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> "water proof" *facepalm*
> 
> Patrick, I'd post that pic as a NSFW link If I were you, before a mod slaps your wrist.



Really? they surely posted this in hundereds of guitar related magazines that people read at work or at lunch, I dont see anything shocking about that at all especially that her breasts are hidden by the 2 amps.......

Anyway, whatever took picture off


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 9, 2009)

I too have seen the advert in various guitar magazines. It's eye catching. I'll give it that.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

Just like your avatar


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

the perfect match


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have this really old Heathkit amp in my basement thats really ugly. I need to take a few pics of it!




I definitely want to see this. I have a really old ugly heathkit as well.

Edit: Here is a pic of mine


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 9, 2009)

Garbage inside..garbage outside


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 9, 2009)

victor5464 said:


> gorgeous IMO



Agreed. I saw a video of Derrek Trucks playing one the other day and really liked the look and sound.


hufschmid said:


>



Like musicians don't have enough problems getting their gear past customs


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

The amp that I'm considering trading my Mesa Mark III for (classic but still nasty as sin)








Not everyone's cup of tea but also these babies make me


----------



## El Caco (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




Mommy, why are they miking the head and not the cabinet?  Not sure about what they're even using for a mic, too. LOL! Looks less general purpose and possibly more vocal...

Kind of amazed that Trace Elliot gear hasn't shown up on this thread in one column or another. Same with Hartke. LOL!

A great, one-trick pony (and I enjoyed mine for a very long time):





Is this one ripe, yet?


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful:


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2009)

They sound great too


----------



## kazE (Aug 11, 2009)

To be completely honest, ENGL makes the most stunning looking amps I've ever seen (especially the SE).


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 12, 2009)

Lovely little heads. So cute 






My new pride and joy!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pic could be butter but these things are beauties.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 12, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Lovely little heads. So cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude this is gorgeous


----------



## liamh (Aug 13, 2009)

Fucking sweet rig herb


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Aug 13, 2009)

the lego amp


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Aug 14, 2009)

Verellen amps are the fucking dogs..
Verellen Amplifiers - Products


----------



## op1e (Sep 3, 2009)

Uh, is that the Slayer "Dead Skin Mask" Sig?


----------



## vlover (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like Gwar's got a new signature line of amps coming out


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2009)

Drakkar needs one of those...


----------



## yingmin (Sep 3, 2009)

None of Huf's pictures work for me.

edit: went to the company's website. Wow.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 3, 2009)

^^Looks like an autistic pizza.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah, it's the Lucius The Eternal sig...


----------



## El Caco (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks incredible


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd like it if it were a touch more 'tasteful'... and yes, i realise how fucking stupid that sounds considering what the thing looks like


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 3, 2009)

Sexy amp! (I think this one happens to be Nick's)





Ugly amp (what's up with all the snakeskin 5150s?)







DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Garbage inside..garbage outside



I actually kinda like how the HD147 looks, and I wouldn't mind owning one if I saw one for sale dirt cheap somewhere.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 3, 2009)

^ The Pitbull UL is one of the nicest, classiest looking amps i've ever seen, alongside the Diezel Herbert, IMO.


----------



## 155 (Sep 3, 2009)

6505


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## yamahasoldier (Oct 21, 2009)

UGLY And I cant believe anyones posted this thing....


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 22, 2009)

I Really like the looks of Diamonds:








Not sure how they sound though...


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




hahhaha fuck YES. i want these. do some epic modding to them. AMPS OF THE FUTURE circa 1920


----------



## Baco (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the look of these amps, the crocskin is awesome and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg:






I sure like mine


----------



## El Caco (Oct 22, 2009)

Since I think that modellers are generally ugly I am going to throw this in as a step in the right direction.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Since I think that modellers are generally ugly I am going to throw this in as a step in the right direction.



wow I must admit, this is really tasty 

Same for Baco's amp


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sexy as all hell:

Splawn Nitro 






Marshall Jubilee






You Decide , I happen to like it and it blows away the look of the usual trailer trash XXX Faceplate:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2009)

Can haz $30,000?


----------



## snuif09 (Nov 24, 2009)

most awesome amp in the world


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 24, 2009)

can we get some OC here?

I LOVE Marshalls on Orange cabs. 











Mind the foot. 

under UGLY i gotta say that Marshall's replacement....

Lee Jackson XLA-1000
the thing is pretty damn ugly IMO...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 25, 2009)

Baco said:


> I love the look of these amps, the crocskin is awesome and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this one looks amazing!

I'm planning on getting an SLO clone, and maybe I'll have it built into something like this.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 25, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> I Really like the looks of Diamonds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this.


And moar of what the Diamond Spec Op. sounds like.


----------



## Baco (Nov 26, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Wow, this one looks amazing!
> 
> I'm planning on getting an SLO clone, and maybe I'll have it built into something like this.



I think that you can get headshells from Randall, I've read that others were able to so I don't see a problem there. These are great looking amps indeed (and they sound awesome, I'm happy with my modules )


----------

